# Player Expectations..... Stephon Marbury...



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

So what do you guys expect of Marbury these days... he's been playing pretty awful


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

He doesnt care anymore so neither do i. He just wants to win now.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> He doesnt care anymore so neither do i. He just wants to win now.


isnt that good?


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Marbury has a game that hasn't "grown up", with talent that is eroding....he has alot of "Miles" on his legs and his game doesn't reflect the benefit of all of that experience.

His game is entirely predicated on him pounding the ball and breaking down defenses, then dumping the ball or scoring it himself. He looks like he's losing the ability to do that on any sustained, consistent basis. If he knocks down a few shots in a row he looks good---otherwise, he's becoming irrelevant as an offensive player.

Great players grow their game and sustain their production AFTER their physical peak because they beat you with skill and experience. The best examples are guys like Jordan and Russell who dominated into their late careers long after they'd lost much of their physical explosion. I don't see Marbury having even a "Lite" version of that happening.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I still think the best move for the Knicks would be moving him. Don't get me wrong, he's a very talented player...but he's not a player that I can see a team really winning with.

And plus, there is always that thing about how the teams always get better once he leaves


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

He hasn't been putting up numbers which in a way is good bc in the past he's been "Starbury". The other night he seemed ok with letting Jamal shine. 
He is who he is I haven't seen him be able to score and make teamates better at the same time. 
So I think you just have to be patient with his play in the guard rotation something's gotta give. 
If the other guards can play well for the game all he has to do is make the shot when it counts...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think Marbury's seriously done some aging. It's now visible that he's a step slow amongst the young guards, constantly trying to keep pace when players coming at up keep switching up directions/tempo. Overall it's been predictable of what Stephon Marbury does once he has the ball, close up the lanes and he'll just dish it to the wing. Honestly, he no longer is capable of playing with the young fellas, if he wants to remain a starter two years from now he needs to work on his repetoire. Zeke needs to save his *** and he needs to do it fast, 10 games into the season and he might be done for.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

It's sad but sometimes potentially great NBA players coming out of college never get any better. Both Francis and Marbury are examples of players that were better in their first two years than the rest of their career. If Marbury would play some defense then he still would be valuable as he lets other players take over at times. It was his 3 near the end of the game against the Nuggets that kept the Knicks in the game. He let Jamal do his thing but was ready when the Knicks needed him. I think he is beginning to realize he can't be his old self the whole game. Again the shame with him and the Knicks this year is the terrible perimeter defense by the guards coupled with absolutely no post presence. It's a shame because the energy has been fantastic.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not a fan of his...*

But its not all his fault. He has a gazillion miles on his wheels and the game has changed. While the league embraced the playground style for a while, it is now pushing for a return to more conventional ball...that is, movement, shooting well, creating easy baskets for your team mates, fast break up-tempo ball and defense. None of these are really his forte'. His best attributes are(were) taking his man one on one and or dishing to a perimeter shooter. With the loss of some of his quickness he has to rely more on a power game and its just not as effective. He will shine brightly occasionally but like a lot of great athletes, when the decline comes, it comes quickly.


----------

